# Top 10 most expensive houses for sale in The Netherlands



## Rahmani (Jun 14, 2006)

An overview of the top 10 most expensive houses currently for sale in The Netherlands. You need at least 4.650.000 euro (6.100.00 USD) to buy one 

Unfortunately none of them are penthouses



Top 10 most expensive houses for sale in The Netherlands


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

hmm they look remarkably small and cheap for the most expensive houses in a country for sale, Amsterdam surely mist have some townhouses going for a lot more at the moment than those figures stated?


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

nice homes.


----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)

Madman said:


> hmm they look remarkably small and cheap for the most expensive houses in a country for sale, Amsterdam surely mist have some townhouses going for a lot more at the moment than those figures stated?


The Netherlands is simply to small to have € xx.xxx.xxx+ houses for sale all the time and there are only very little properties that can match properties in the south of france, UK or USA in size and price.


----------



## SCL (May 19, 2005)

Or maybe it's that the Dutch are just less ostentatious than us Americans?


----------



## Captain Chaos (Feb 8, 2006)

Or maybe it's because the Netherlands is one huge flood-plain?! The Dutch may well be renowned for their great engineering, sure, but look what happened to New Orleans.


----------



## Rahmani (Jun 14, 2006)

There are a few reasons:
- The Dutch are much less ostentatious than Americans.
- There are houses above the 10 million euro, but they are not for sale or are sold privately.
- If your income is higher than 55.000 euro a year, then it is taxed with 52%. So most rich people do move to places such as Monaco. If they want to live close, they move to Belgium.


----------



## Octoman (Nov 16, 2006)

I wouldnt call these small and cheap. They look pretty grand to me.
As for the canal houses in say Amsterdam I'm sure they would go for more but lets face it, if you ownd one would you ever sell it? It has to be among the finest urban locations to live in the world.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Compared to the most expensive danish house, I would love to have one of those in the Netherlands...!


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

^^ Check this thread about luxury real estates along the Bosphorus: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327286


----------



## Qaabus (Aug 4, 2006)

Obviously the most expensive homes aren't for sale.
They are most likely family estates and will never be sold on the market.


Taxation in the Netherlands is comparible to the UK at around 39% of GDP.
Taxes on income are higher, but those on property are much lower.


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Look like normal houses in Florida that go for $1.5 million.


----------



## Stefan88 (May 25, 2006)

Jakob said:


> ^^ Check this thread about luxury real estates along the Bosphorus: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327286


The houses aren't as grand as the ones in the Netherlands but you will pay for location as you look onto the sea.
Bit pointless though if you spend all your money on a house next to the sea but you don't have enough money left to buy a boat.


----------



## FallenGuard (Nov 2, 2006)

I like Nr. 3 and Nr. 4!


----------



## Rahmani (Jun 14, 2006)

Lee said:


> Look like normal houses in Florida that go for $1.5 million.


Arn't houses in Florida made from wood?


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

they are nice - are they in Amsterdam blue ribbon suburbs?

the prices are not that expensive in comparison to some houses in Melbourne or Sydney (some are fetching > AUD $20 millions = approx US $15 Millions


----------



## cjav (Jun 24, 2006)

Another reason that holland doesnt have that many very very expensive houses is that although the Netherlands is wealthy we have very little rich people in comparison to alot of other wealthy and even poor countries.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

There are way bigger (and better) houses than those here in Columbus, Ohio. :lol:


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Paddington said:


> There are way bigger (and better) houses than those here in Columbus, Ohio. :lol:


do you have some pictures?


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

Paddington said:


> There are way bigger (and better) houses than those here in Columbus, Ohio. :lol:


Same story for the Netherlands. Everyone knows there a more exclusive houses in this country. For those who are interested, there is also a castle for sale.


----------

